# For Sale - Martell 160mm Wa (custom) Petty



## Dave Martell (Feb 10, 2017)

The handle of this knife is made from dyed bird's eye maple (scored from Der Handlemeister Keller many years ago) as well as some figured amboyna burl for the ferrule. 

I was thinking _(maybe dreaming?)_ about spring/summer when I decided to make this knife. I could just picture someone cutting up some fresh fruit with the stainless blade while admiring the movement of the bird's eye maple in the glistening sunshine. :biggrin: LOL*



Stats...

Model - Petty

Blade Length - 160mm

Steel - CPM-154 (PM steel)

Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 33mm

Handle - Wa (octagonal) 

Handle Dimensions - 15x20mm & 18/25mm

Handle Materials - **Dyed bird's eye maple with an amboyna burl ferrule**




Price - $375 

Shipping - Included in USA only / International - will split cost with buyer



Please contact through PM or email if interested in purchasing.






Thanks,
Dave*


----------



## Matus (Feb 10, 2017)

This one is not going to be available for too long. Beautiful.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 10, 2017)

Matus said:


> This one is not going to be available for too long. Beautiful.




It appears that you're correct Matus. 

This one is *SOLD!*


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Feb 10, 2017)

Congrats on the quick sale! I was just about to say how I can sorta see the Stefan vibe to the handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 10, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Congrats on the quick sale! I was just about to say how I can sorta see the Stefan vibe to the handle.




No that's a compliment! Thanks T


----------

